# Prayers for DH



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Would appreciate prayers for my DH. He managed to amputate a couple fingers yesterday and had re-attachment surgery last night. The doctor is fairly optimistic about one of them. The other one was just the tip (sorry if too graphic) and we couldn't locate it so that one was just skin grafted. Praying the attachment is successful and the skin graft takes. Thanks to each of you in advance.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Tracey, so sorry about this accident & happy you are in the US where reattachment is an option! I will pray for you all. How long before you know if it works? I have only lost a few nails & that was so painful as there are many nerves involved.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so sorry Tracey! I certainly will pray that the reattachment is a success.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Tracey, so sorry about this accident & happy you are in the US where reattachment is an option! I will pray for you all. How long before you know if it works? I have only lost a few nails & that was so painful as there are many nerves involved.


We should have a good idea how well it is going over the next few days. His finger turned pink after the tourniquet was released in the operating room so the doctor felt good about it. She's a little concerned about infection but they are loading him up with antibiotics. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I am so sorry Tracey! I certainly will pray that the reattachment is a success.


Thank you Deb. He has made amazing recoveries from two very severe brain stem stokes, so he is one tough guy...and stubborn .


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So very very sorry. Sending lots of prayers


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Tracey - I'm so sorry! Prayers that your DH recovers without any complications!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up prayers!!!! Praying your DH will have a COMPLETE recovery and that his body will fight off any germs with ease.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Tracey! I do hope he heals quickly and has full use of both fingers.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh, how awful Tracey. So sorry that y'all are going thru this. Sending positive thoughts and energy your way!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh no! I hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Tracey, I am so sorry to hear about your poor DH! You both are in my prayers. I hope the reatttachment and skin graft work. Is he still in the hospital or is he home? Please keep us posted.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh Tracey! I'll keep y'all in my prayers! Your DH sounds like a tough guy!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

OUCH, it made my fingers hurt just thinking about his accident! So sorry that this happened to your DH, Tracey. Praying that the reattachment heals successfully.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers going up for your DH, Tracey. I'm so sorry this happened to him.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how awful for your husband, hoping for the best and that he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Tracey. That must have been a nightmare. I hope he heals quickly with no complications.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no I hope he recovers quickly and has use of his fingers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my Gosh!!!! How awful this happened! Will certainly be praying for success on the reattachment! 
My BIL, many years ago, lost his fingertip with an electric saw. I don't believe back then reattachment was even thought of. However, it never impaired him... In fact none of us thought much about it over the years.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you so much to each of you. He is doing pretty good. They did a nerve block so his pain is zero at this point. I am just so thankful it was only a few fingers and that we were able to control the bleeding as he is on a blood thinner (coumadin) for stroke prevention. The reason I am so hopeful for a successful reattachment is because the injury to his fingers are on his "good side" In the grande scheme of things, we are so thankful it wasn't any worse and that I was home when it occurred. I had left work early yesterday to meet the installers for the new cabinets in the laundry room, otherwise I would have been at work when it happened. God definitely is in charge and put me where I needed to be at the right time. The accident occurred within 5 mins of my arrival home.
Again, I can't say enough to each of you for your prayers and support. SM friends....you guys are the best!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Tracey, I am so sorry to read this news but hope everything goes well for your husband. I am sure it is traumatic for the both of you. Saying prayers that all goes well with the re attachment. and skin graftrayer:. My husband is also on blood thinners and I know the risks involved when something like this happens.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It really is amazing how you were just where you needed to be! I was on blood thinners for yrs. after my major stroke, but went off because they were too difficult to manage---too much or too little. I am on Tebokan now & that works better for me. I think they have stopped making it though so don't know what I will do when I run out. 
God really is good, all the time!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So, so sorry to hear that. Prayers to you and your DH for the best recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Tracey, I feel so bad for your DH. Sending lots of prayers for him.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. Will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending lots of prayers and healing positive wishes


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness, Tracey! How shocking to hear of this accident! I'm so glad you were almost home and you DH was able to get quick care. Keeping you guys in my prayers. I hope his recovery is smooth and without any complications.... :hugs:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

So sorry for you and your DH. I'm sending prayers and good thoughts your way...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh dear, I hope your hubby has a good recovery.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Prayers being sent for your DH, Tracey! Poor guy!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for hubby.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Tracey, saying my prayers that the reattachment is successful with no complications. :grouphug:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness, prayers for sure for a successful and uneventful reattachment and recovery!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Other than some pain, DH is doing well tonight. Thanks so much for all the prayers, we really appreciate it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good news!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Prayers coming your way. How scary!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

praying for your DH:grouphug:


----------



## lovemyfluffs (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow! How scary for your DH and you. I am praying that he continues to do well and heals quickly with no complications.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow what happened? I hope he's ok...

My cousin had a freak accident at church after a dedication ceramony, she was leading against a heavy door, had her fingers in the frame between the door and frame and as it shut,she felt it pinch and instictively pulled her fingers out, only the finger tips stayed in between the door (heavy steel door) she pulled the tips off three fingers... They reattatched them , they did fine only her fingernails grew back kinda oddly. This was 35 years ago so I'm sure he will be fine. Such a terrible thing to go through.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - I'm so sorry. I wasn't on line while I'm away. I hope that your DH recovers well and that no infection sets in. How did he sever them? My DH had an accident years ago where the a/c compressor in our car wasn't working so he went under the hood and decided to try to give the fan a little spin.:w00t: Well needless to say the fan suddenly worked and got his finger to the bone. And I was on crutches from a knee accident. We were a pitiful couple and people at the hospital thought we were in an accident together.:blink: I have to say that hand surgeons are amazing!! They are so skilled and do wonders so I'm very hopeful for your husband. Sending you both lots of prayers and hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh for heavens sake! How did he do that? Sending up prayers for him now.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Tracey - I'm so sorry. I wasn't on line while I'm away. I hope that your DH recovers well and that no infection sets in. How did he sever them? My DH had an accident years ago where the a/c compressor in our car wasn't working so he went under the hood and decided to try to give the fan a little spin.:w00t: Well needless to say the fan suddenly worked and got his finger to the bone. And I was on crutches from a knee accident. We were a pitiful couple and people at the hospital thought we were in an accident together.:blink: I have to say that hand surgeons are amazing!! They are so skilled and do wonders so I'm very hopeful for your husband. Sending you both lots of prayers and hugs. :grouphug:


Thanks Susan. He was splitting logs with a LOG SPLITTER!!! The big question here is WHY a 70 year old man with two strokes living in Florida where the temperature is 95 degrees would be doing something so STUPID??? The answer, he's a man. Its the same answer as to why he was on a ladder just a month ago holding a gas powered hedge trimmer to trim the upper tier of the topiary (this accident put him in the hospital as well). I would like to think that his lack of safety awareness is related to his stokes, but I think in all honesty he is just a very determined stubborn man who refuses to give in to his disabilities. I do believe however these virtues are what helped him with his rehab and recovery.
He seems to be doing really well and we are homeward bound today!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

TLR said:


> Thanks Susan. He was splitting logs with a LOG SPLITTER!!! The big question here is WHY a 70 year old man with two strokes living in Florida where the temperature is 95 degrees would be doing something so STUPID??? The answer, he's a man. Its the same answer as to why he was on a ladder just a month ago holding a gas powered hedge trimmer to trim the upper tier of the topiary (this accident put him in the hospital as well). I would like to think that his lack of safety awareness is related to his stokes, but I think in all honesty he is just a very determined stubborn man who refuses to give in to his disabilities. I do believe however these virtues are what helped him with his rehab and recovery.
> He seems to be doing really well and we are homeward bound today!!!!





I do think it's a man thing! Den was going to get on the roof to clean gutters and trim branches away from the house. We have a two story with a steep pitch. He has a bad knee( needs a replacement) bad back and a bad foot!
I could just picture his knee giving our and falling!! I hired someone to do it. 
Hubby kept insisting that he could! So glad that your hubby is on the mend!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now reading this..........OMGoodness, can't men realize they need to slow down when they get a certain age??? LOL!!! I have the same problem......so far he only cut the telephone wires. Please give us an update when you can. I am hoping he saved his finger. Good luck to him and take the log spitter away....:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Just now reading this..........OMGoodness, *can't men realize they need to slow down when they get a certain age??? *LOL!!! I have the same problem......so far he only cut the telephone wires. Please give us an update when you can. I am hoping he saved his finger. Good luck to him and take the log spitter away....:chili:


Dianne, it seems the older they get, the faster they run! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
I tell my husband he is sometimes stubborn, but he says "I am just persistent!" I would say "resistant" might be the better word.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG im so sorry hope all goes well prayers and love :wub::wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh, girl. How awful for you both and how scary!!! Luckily you were there when this happened. I am sure DH is grateful for your having come home when you did, too! We will keep him and you, too, in our prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Pray everyhting turns out well for your husband and he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

TLR said:


> Thanks Susan. He was splitting logs with a LOG SPLITTER!!! The big question here is WHY a 70 year old man with two strokes living in Florida where the temperature is 95 degrees would be doing something so STUPID??? *The answer, he's a man*. Its the same answer as to why he was on a ladder just a month ago holding a gas powered hedge trimmer to trim the upper tier of the topiary (this accident put him in the hospital as well). I would like to think that his lack of safety awareness is related to his stokes, but I think in all honesty he is just a very determined stubborn man who refuses to give in to his disabilities. I do believe however these virtues are what helped him with his rehab and recovery.
> He seems to be doing really well and we are homeward bound today!!!!


You're absolutely right Tracey, that is the answer, he is a man! And lets face it ladies, men can do some pretty stupid things!! I'm just glad he is doing well and is home resting (I hope :innocent. You both are in my thoughts.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tracey, I am just seeing this. I am so sorry in being so late in responding to your thread, because I do care. I pray your husband's rehab and recovery goes more than well.

What is it about the men in our life?? The last time Felix came down with bronchitis, it was me who ended up making an appointment for him with the doctor!! When he was at his appointment, the nurse asked him why he was seeing the doctor. He told the nurse he was there ... because his wife called and made the appoinment! He can be stubborn to the moon and back!!! He just couldn't admit that he was sick with bronchitis! Men!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Tracey, I'm just checking in. Sounds like it is going okay. I know that this refusal to admit to your limitations can be hard on the others, but in a way, it still beats giving up. I mean I'd rather fall off a roof that rot on the sofa...however, I fear I am more likely to turn to dust in front of the computer. 

Hugs to you, dear lady.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone. DH is having a considerable amount of pain today but at least he is home. He has a low grade temperature but this is not unusual at this stage. We see the hand surgeon on Thursday... I am anxous to get a look at the fingers, but at this time they are covered and splinted so i can't really assess them.
The support on this forum is nothing less than awesome....thank you again.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad your hubby is home and in a 'so far so good' mode! Will continue prayers untill he has full recovery!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh my gosh! :faint::faint: ....that's how I would reacted if I had been there.....

OUCH! I can't imagine how painful that must be! ....and the medical wonders they have anymore....if all goes well (and I pray it does) will he have full function of his finger again? 

I'm having a hard time even thinking about it. When I was a teenager, I worked at a rental store on Long Beach Island. It was a Sunday morning and just me and a cute guy :wub: were working...he was repairing a bicycle and when he went to spin the wheel (it was up-side-down)...his finger got caught and was cut off!!!!!!!! .....now I am the only other person around and i'm dizzy like i'm gonna faint.....:w00t::huh:...not good. I forget how I got help...but I'll never forget being there!!! It was one of the most traumatic things that I've ever been through.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so happy he is doing good. I guess he would be in pain his fingers were just cut off. :w00t: :w00t:

I agree... MEN ... gota love them :heart:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear your DH is experience pain. He is in my prayers. Hopefully the pain will subside some. Keep us posted Tracey.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Tracey, if he were my husband I would have probably wanted to break his other fingers. OMG, aren't I terrible? My husband was on a ladder cutting trees while I was gone. I asked him what he would have done if he fell off the ladder with no one home. His answer was it was only an 8 ft. ladder!:angry: MEN.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Tracey, if he were my husband I would have probably wanted to break his other fingers. OMG, aren't I terrible? My husband was on a ladder cutting trees while I was gone. I asked him what he would have done if he fell off the ladder with no one home. His answer was it was only an 8 ft. ladder!:angry: MEN.


Yes, well DH did that last month with a gas powered hedge trimmer and ended up in the hospital after a fall. Of course he was home alone when it happened!!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

TLR said:


> Yes, well DH did that last month with a gas powered hedge trimmer and ended up in the hospital after a fall. Of course he was home alone when it happened!!!!


My word Tracy, how do you stand it!?!? Hope your DH is doing continuing to feel better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - I think I'd work with your utility company to turn the power off when your DH is alone, just in case he has a hankering to pick up another power tool. B)


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Praying your husband is doing well today and does even better tomorrow. I am sure it will be a long road of healing and therapy but as bad as it is, it could have been even worse. Sending positive thoughts to both of you.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Sending your prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Tracey - I think I'd work with your utility company to turn the power off when your DH is alone, just in case he has a hankering to pick up another power tool. B)


Good idea but he has a lot of gas powered boy toys as well. He's a little humbled now as he is realizing this is going to be a long road to recovery. He's never been very good at sitting around.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tracy, thinking about you and DH today & so thankful he is in good hands. The kind of things we get into w/out even trying! I think of the verse from Job "man is born unto trouble as the sparks fly upward"---that is a surety. Praying for good news & better days ahead. Big hug


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Tracy, thinking about you and DH today & so thankful he is in good hands. The kind of things we get into w/out even trying! I think of the verse from Job "man is born unto trouble as the sparks fly upward"---that is a surety. Praying for good news & better days ahead. Big hug


Thank you so much Sandi. Back to the doctor again Thursday. Hoping it looks better this week.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, hoping on Thursday it will look all pink and nice! Let us know!


----------

